# One weird trick to owning knee pads



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey all, first time poster, long time lurker.

I've been biking a while, finally want to get some decent kneepads, and what an ordeal its been. Pretty sure there isn't anything made that will fit me. I've tried and returned a few. My thigh circumference is about 27", and I have tried to read many previous posts and try those suggestions but I am just bigger. I want to get a little more adventurous in my riding in general, and I have specific plans to hit a DH park in about a month.

I used to skate, and those days are behind me, but I still have my awesome Killer 187 pads that fit. I will show a pic below, because if there are any bike pads that fit in a similar way that would be great. They don't have any sort of sleeve, just wraparound with top and bottom straps that are super-long. Unfortunately they are the bulkiest imaginable pads, sticking out 3-4" in front of my knees, and I can't imagine riding with them. 

Option 1: Does anyone know of any pads I could be missing, that could actually fit huge legs? Not 22" thighs, but 27" thighs! Especially if they are some wraparound style as shown above.

Option 2: Find some way to modify my 187s, take out some padding, so they maybe only stick out half as much? Not totally sure if thats a great idea, but might work.

Option 3: Of the pads I've bought and returned, I haven't returned the Gform ones yet. I'm thinking if I remove the pad from the sleeve, and sew it onto something else that might work. I like bibs, so maybe if I get 3/4 length bibs and just sew the pads on, wear baggies over them. The downside is that's probably pretty warm, and can't just take the pads off. 

I'd love to know if anyone has tried similar DIY options, or sees any reason that option 2 or 3 is incredibly stupid, or knows some better way.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

26" thighs here, subscribed. Retuned gform


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

28" Thigh.. Dainese Trail Skins 2 in XL. Fit is not perfect but they stay in place and I forget I'm wearing them.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

That is great! I will check it out!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I have big calves and always had problems pulling on knee pads. I got a pair of Race Face Ambush knee pads. They are open back design and I love them.

I normally wrap them around my bars on long climbs and throw them on at the top. Comfortable for pedaling as well on mixed terrain.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

How high above the knee are you measuring 27"? At 4" above my knee cap I'm at 24" and use the Troy Lee Raid XL/XXL. I don't fill them out 100%, have another inch or two of stretch in them before it would get uncomfortable I imagine.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

Do you know how big your thigh measurement is, roughly? The size guide says up to 18.75", and that is a big difference from 27", so wondering if you are close to me or quite a bit smaller.

But, on the other hand, with the open back, if it is too small, I would think its possible to adapt it by extending the velcro straps, so I think there could be a way to make it work.



anthony.delorenzo said:


> I have big calves and always had problems pulling on knee pads. I got a pair of Race Face Ambush knee pads. They are open back design and I love them.
> 
> I normally wrap them around my bars on long climbs and throw them on at the top. Comfortable for pedaling as well on mixed terrain.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I was measuring more like 6" above, but probably still 25 or 26. That sounds like another possibility maybe, but close. I really wish there was a store nearby I could just try these on, without paying for return shipping every time something doesn't fit!



stonant said:


> How high above the knee are you measuring 27"? At 4" above my knee cap I'm at 24" and use the Troy Lee Raid XL/XXL. I don't fill them out 100%, have another inch or two of stretch in them before it would get uncomfortable I imagine.


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

With the Dainese, I did get these, and I did get them to fit, the velcro closed, I could walk around comfortably. Once I started riding, though, I didn't make it too far before the velcro started releasing, both at the top and bottom. I may be making it work just a little too hard, it does not seem like strong velcro.

After the velcro released, I was able to ride a bit more, but they just gradually slipped down, and made it maybe 1/2 mile before I had to stop and fix them. After a few fixes, I just took them off.

Anyway, I got them all sweaty so I can't really return them. I'm thinking I may have to add stronger/longer velcro straps to get them to fully stay in place.

So my plan is, to try to make those work, but I am really glad there are a couple more options that I could look at if I can't.



DarthBobo said:


> 28" Thigh.. Dainese Trail Skins 2 in XL. Fit is not perfect but they stay in place and I forget I'm wearing them.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

As an aside, you could probably buy pads and modify them to fit.

I don't see any reason why you couldn't extend or replace the straps. If you bought pads and took them to a seamstress she'd know what to do if you couldn't figure it out yourself. 

You don't have to stick with what the manufacturer gave you. Look at that as a starting point.


----------



## DarthBobo (Sep 21, 2016)

For me I could just barely get the Velcro to latch. Half the time the top strap comes undone but the pad stays put on my leg. The rubber grips really stick to my skin. It's hard to get the dam things off....Very Hairy Leg by chance?



yellowdingodog said:


> With the Dainese, I did get these, and I did get them to fit, the velcro closed, I could walk around comfortably. Once I started riding, though, I didn't make it too far before the velcro started releasing, both at the top and bottom. I may be making it work just a little too hard, it does not seem like strong velcro.
> 
> After the velcro released, I was able to ride a bit more, but they just gradually slipped down, and made it maybe 1/2 mile before I had to stop and fix them. After a few fixes, I just took them off.
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

Not hairy. It does grip fairly well, so it takes a little while to slide down, but the pedaling motion does make it move. It would probably stay up all day if I was standing still. I guess I'm assuming it will stay a little better if its a little bit tighter, hope so!



DarthBobo said:


> For me I could just barely get the Velcro to latch. Half the time the top strap comes undone but the pad stays put on my leg. The rubber grips really stick to my skin. It's hard to get the dam things off....Very Hairy Leg by chance?


----------



## yellowdingodog (Jun 3, 2017)

Come to think of it, it's probably more important for the bottom to stay tight... I recall with my old skate pads if I got the bottoms really tight, the tops could slide around a bit, and its probably the same here. My bottom velcro is popping open, and the bottom is sliding down too.



DarthBobo said:


> For me I could just barely get the Velcro to latch. Half the time the top strap comes undone but the pad stays put on my leg. The rubber grips really stick to my skin. It's hard to get the dam things off....Very Hairy Leg by chance?


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

yellowdingodog said:


> Thanks for your response. I was measuring more like 6" above, but probably still 25 or 26. That sounds like another possibility maybe, but close. I really wish there was a store nearby I could just try these on, without paying for return shipping every time something doesn't fit!


As someone who still skates I understand your pain. I measured 6" above my knee and I'm clocking in at ~26" if that gives you an additional idea of how large these pads are.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

Saw some troy lee semenuk knee pads for $26 on sale in xl/xxl anybody had any experience? From the coments above seem like their fit might be generous enough for a 25.5 thigh


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

Tried 7dpi flex knee, not even close for my 25" thigh


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

Have any of you been successful at finding pads? I’m currently having this issue and not having much luck.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah finally after too much searching. Leatt 3df 5.0 my thighs are 26-27 inches. A little tight but wearable the first two rides then they expanded and now are a perfect fit. I had given up until a saw a guy with bigger thighs wearing them. Very comfortable


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the 6.0 and they are really tight around the thigh.. I thought about trying to stretch them, but they honestly aren’t all that forgiving and once I try to stretch them I can’t send them back. I wonder if the 5.0 was bigger..


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

I can vouch for the 5.0, my thighs are huge , I tried gform, 7dpi 2 models, troy lee, and 661. Theese fit ( I was 6ft 300lbs when I got theese 27.5 “ two inches above the knee and they were tight but wearable) I have lost some weight and they have stretched. Currently I am 26” thighs but I am sure you can fit another 2” easy


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

Morris759 said:


> I can vouch for the 5.0, my thighs are huge , I tried gform, 7dpi 2 models, troy lee, and 661. Theese fit ( I was 6ft 300lbs when I got theese 27.5 " two inches above the knee and they were tight but wearable) I have lost some weight and they have stretched. Currently I am 26" thighs but I am sure you can fit another 2" easy


Thanks for the help!!


----------

